# How do you keep your baby girls hair out of her eyes?



## scoobydrlp

I've tried clips, barettes and headbands, all worked fine when she was little, but now she has become a professional at ripping them out/off. I really don't want to cut her hair, but I hate that it hangs right in her eyes. Anybody found a product that works better than the others?


----------



## SaraEmily

I'll be stalking! Eliza's hair is getting so long that sweeping it to the side just doesn't work anymore but I hate the thought of cutting it. :( She won't keep anything in her hair either. I've tried looking for hair ties that are small enough to give her a little ponytail on the top but haven't found any that are small enough to keep her from pulling it out.


----------



## fieryphoenix

I finally had to cut my lo's hair because it kept getting in his eyes and I wasn't gonna put barettes in his hair! Grandma wanted to though :)


----------



## meli1981

I use small elastics, you can get them at walmart or the hair salon prob


----------



## bananaz

I discreetly snuck little spring-loaded hair clips into her hair, which were easier and faster than the kind that you have to snap shut. I also would use little elastic bands, but the problem with those is that they always got lost when she inevitably found them and took them out. 

Eventually I just trimmed her bangs and I'm so glad I did because her hair looks really cute and I don't have to worry about it getting in her eyes anymore!


----------



## HappyAnjeL

I just had a kid with very little hair. problem solved ;)


----------



## HappyAnjeL

.. but on a serious note, my daughter does have just enough for a tiny pony now, but hates anything in her hair, so I have to double up and put a clip over the hair tie so she pulls the clip out and doesn't realize right away its still up, since she thinks she got it out.


----------



## kirst76

Here they have those tiny elastics (similar to rubber bands) in packs of 100 for just a few dollars. Used those for my third little girl and it didn't matter if they got lost. They were so tiny she had a hard time getting them out so just left them alone for the most part.
With my fourth little girl, my husband had to shave her hair because her cousin gave her nits.....so we dont have that bother just now.


----------



## Duejan2012

will be stalking. Eva was born with TONS of hair and i just dont see it falling out like my others have. I think she will have alot of hair by the time she get to about 6 months or so.


----------



## KittyVentura

Clips, clips, clips. Xx


----------



## MrsPear

I just let it get in her face, she doesn't seem to care. I put clips in when I can but mainly she just takes it out and gives it back to me, I think she thinks it's a game. I prefer her without a fringe so I'm just going to wait until it's long enough to put behind her ears or she starts accepting clips and elastics...whichever comes first! If she starts getting annoyed with it in her eyes, I'll cut a fringe x


----------



## scoobydrlp

I went with the tiny elastics idea and it worked!! We did pigtails today and the only time she bothered them was when she was nursing, but otherwise she didn't even seem to notice they were there!

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/pigtails_zpse48aefc9.jpg


----------



## ShelbyLC

She looks so cute!

We're getting close to having this problem. Their hair is at their eyebrows now. They leave their own clips alone, but pull them out of each other's hair :dohh:


----------



## AmyS

My LO's hair always seems pushed forward, so I can't even sweep it out of the way. I thought about putting something in her hair when it's wet to help hold it back - I found a bunch of natural baby hair gel options on Amazon that I'm looking at. I can't put any clips in her hair because she goes to daycare and the other babies pull them out!


----------



## overcomer79

I use kids hair gel


----------

